

The plight of the eclectic geek, or, where have all the dilettantes gone? - crux
http://blog.zdsmith.com/31770605

======
strayer
> I want dialogue! I want mutual reinforcement! I want to comment and be
> commented upon! I want community, in other words.

Long rant, but pleasant read.

This thought sprung up: On-demand reinforcement, the kind that one would get
just by asking for it, makes us dumb, like kids lavished with "positive
feedback". But, as a tool that helps us align our goals with our motivations,
when nurtured in a community, could deal with the causes of procrastination.

------
wccrawford
If he typically writes long posts like that that don't have any real content,
I'm not surprised that he can't get anyone to engage him in conversation any
more.

More words isn't necessarily better!

I see plenty of intellectual discussion online. Here, Slashdot, private forums
and groups... It's out there. But you'll never find it sitting on your own
blog.

